# Adding disks to FreeBSD (ZFS)



## ArthurTEX (Jun 13, 2022)

Hi, I have installed FreeBSD 13.1 with ZFS Filesystem.

And I would like to create a mirror disk pool. So for this purpose I use the command:
`zpool create media mirror /dev/da1 /dev/da2`
And here I am getting error:

```
cannot resolve path '/dev/da1'
```

After typing `zpool list`
I see only zroot

I will add that in file /etc/rc.conf there is a file `zfs_enable="YES"`

I don't really know why I can't create this disk.


----------



## m0nkey_ (Jun 13, 2022)

Daft question, but does device da1 exist?

Can you paste the output of `gpart list`?


----------



## GogoFC (Jun 14, 2022)

Or you can do `geom disk list` to see the disks. Or `ls -al /dev/da*`


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 15, 2022)

ArthurTEX said:


> …
> 
> After typing `zpool list`
> I see only `zroot`
> ...



Welcome to FreeBSD Forums. 

A pool will be listed only after it has been _imported_. 

When you successfully create a pool, the import will be automated. 

If FreeBSD is new to you: are you from a Linux background?


----------

